# Bremswiderstand S120



## fbeine (4 März 2011)

Hallo zusammmen,

ich arbeite das erste Mal mit einen S120 und eigendlich läuft alles, wie gewünscht, nur den Bremswiderdand kann ich irgendwie nicht freischalten. Beim MM440 gibt es einen Parameter um ihn in Betrieb zu nehmen.

Es handelt sich hier um einen Umbau einer älteren Anlage. Siemens hat uns die Hardware projektiert. Wir haben folgendes nun bekommen:

S120 Umrichter PM340, Blocksize
CU310DB
TM41
MM440 Bremswiderstand
Synchron-Servo mit Resolver und Haltebremse

Die Haltebremse wird extern von der vorhandenen Steuerung geschaltet. 
Um den Motor drehen lasen zu können habe ich p1215 auf 0 gestellt (keine Motorhaltebremse vorhanden).

Nun aber meine Frage, wie kann ich den Bremswiderstand scharf schalten ?
Muss man den Bremswiderstand überhaupt freischalten ?

Vielen Dank in vorraus

Beinchen


----------



## fbeine (7 März 2011)

*Lösung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Antwort vom Siemens Support erhalten.

Auf meine Frage:
"Wie kann ich den Bremswiderstand scharf schalten ?"

Kam folgende Antwort:
"über p1240<0...n> Vdc-Regler oder Vdc-Überwachung Konfiguration, dieser Regler muß gesperrt werden, 0 = Vdc-Regler sperren!"

Leider habe ich weder im Funktions- noch im Listenhandbuch einen Hinweis darauf gefunden, den Vdc-Regler zu sperren um den Bremswiderstand scharf zu schalten.

Bis denne
Beinchen


----------



## Sinix (7 März 2011)

ohne jetzt speziell zu gucken:

p1240 einfach auf "0" setzen (Expertenliste)
bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber da gibts auch noch ne Brückenmöglichkeit an der Klemmleiste.

Listenhandbuch
Funktionshandbuch


----------

